# Import vs captive bred?



## thomasjg23 (Jan 20, 2011)

So I got Spyro last July from a small reptile expo in Mars, PA and was tipped off by a vendor that the man who sold me mine often sells imports. I was wondering:

1 what exactly does import mean? I hope not wild caught and imported. 
2 What should I watch out for if I do have an Imported Gu?

I only had him for 3.5 months before he dug in for the winter but hadn't noticed any behavioral problems, if anything I'd say his temperament was much better than other baby reds I've read about.

I have been using a great trick posted by txrepgirl, letting him sleep in my hoodie while I'm watching TV or writing papers.

Thanks for the help.

PS. sorry I've been posting so much I'm just bored while he is hibernating :-D


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Import means it could be wild caught or farm raised ... This basically means a trip to the vet for worming and parasites..You should have a fine Tegu it dosn`t matter now ... You don`t know your Tegu wasn`t born in this country .. Keep up the posts!!


----------



## Toby_H (Jan 20, 2011)

^^ Good post

Import means imported from another country, almost always meaning the animals native country. It could mean wild caught (self explanitory), or farm raised. Farm raised would be a fenced in area in Argentina with a bunch of Tegus and the owner of the property either raided nests to collect eggs or captured hatchlings. 


But in short, your Tegu is not an import.

The way I know this... Argentina is in the Southern Hemisphere where seasons are in reverse from the Norhtern Hemisphere. Since your Tegu is hibernating in the Northern Hemisphere's winter, it was born in the Northern Hemisphere. 

Of course a Tegu born in the S Hemi could be conditioned to N Hemi seasons, it would take a few years to do so.


----------



## thomasjg23 (Jan 20, 2011)

That is some great deductive reasoning!
Thanks guys.


----------

